# Exhaust Fan on Built-In Microwave



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Vent it outside. The vent kit will have a backdraft damper in the outside wall hood.

You'll be much happier with your indoor air quality by venting outdoors. The carbon filter used for recirculating vents really don't do much as far as reducing odors.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

If you vent it outside, how will you know when you are burning the popcorn?


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

Good advice. To vent outside, what exterior parts do I need? What comes with the microwave?

My electrician needs to know how high the fan is and where to mount the box for the microwave's dedicated circuit. Is it a separate cicuit for the fan?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

One circuit powers the microwave and fan. Usually 20 amp, check the directions.

Is this a hardwired microhood? Most have a cord/plug arrangement. In that case the outlet normally goes into the cabinet over the microwave. A hole is drilled and the cable runs into the cabinet.

Outside venting is the best way to go.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

Good advice, everybody.

What should I look for in a new microwave?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

sweaty said:


> What should I look for in a new microwave?


Check the features you want. Most have work lights, some have night light features (in some you can set also set automatic on/off time for the light), you can also get meat probes if you want. Turntables are pretty much standard.

Compare power output. 950-1100 watts or so is pretty much standard.

Watch how they vent. It pays to look the model up online and read the installation and venting instructions before you buy it. Most will convert from recirculating to rear or top exhaust. 

Good luck.


----------

